# adobe premiere cs3, wmv export



## dasS (7. Dezember 2007)

hallo, ich habe ein kleines Problem mi Premiere cs3 und dem export von wmv Dateien
immer wenn ich einenFilm im wmv Format exportiere sieht man an den rändern der Objekte Treppchen wie bei ausgeschaltetem antialiasing.
ich stelle schon sehr gute Quali ein ( preset hd) mit 6500 kbs für ein hd Format
trotzdem sieht es richtig erbärmlich aus
wenn ich statt dessen ein quicktime exporiere is die Quali astrein
genauso wenn ich mit dem Videoeditor von Ulead einen wmv8 Film rendere. sieht auch gut aus und es gibt keine Treppchenbildung

ist irgend jemand sonst noch auf dieses Problem gestoßen
ich finde im Netz nichts darüber

danke schonmal


----------



## Jungk1 (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich hatte auch das Problem und habe eine Lösung gefunden. Klicke mit der rechten Maustaste in der Timeline auf den Filmstreifen und offne Halbbildoptionen dann setze einen Hacken in Halbbilder immer zusammenfügen. Damit müsste es gehen. Am besten macht mann das wenn der Filmstzreifen noch ungeschnitten ist, wenn du lauter geschnittene teile hast musst du es in jedem einzelnen Teil machen.


----------

